# Diy Shroom Container For Cuttings



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Bought everything from walmart, besides the gel and liquid crazy glue, which was from the dollar store.

You'll need a dremmel and the sanding attachment cylinder. Also scissors and a small weight, like a rock or something.

List of items from walmart:

4 x 250 ml glass, shallow, wide mouth, mason jars. made by Bernardin. 
Approx $10

Plastic lids, to replace the aluminum ones that came with the jars, made by same company. Approx $10

List of items from Dollar Store:

3 x crazy glue gel
1 x 4 pack of liquid crazy glue
1 roll of gutter guard

$4-$6 total

Make a hole in the middle of the plastic lid, then grind it wider until it looks like this:










Make sure you leave a lip on the inside of lid so you can attach the gutter guard to.

Cut the gutter guard into a circle to fit perfectly inside the lid.

Now the fun/messy part, glue it. make sure you don't mess up the thread too much from the glue dripping.

Apply the gel glue to the inside of the lids lip, all around it.

Hold the bottom outside lid off the table by using 2 similar size objects.

Carefully place the gutter guard to the inner lip, with the glue, use a small weight in the middle of the gutter guard, to hold it in place.

Wait 12 hours, then apply the liquid glue.

Add aquarium water, then rock rubble or aragonite to jar. Cut your shrooms with a razor into 2-4 pieces each, rinse them off, dump them into jar, screw the lid on, then gently place into your tank.

In 3-6 weeks they should be ready to glue onto a surface of you choice.





































Works Great, I have 20 frag cuttings from 5 shrooms growing @ the moment.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

shrooms? thats not how you grow psilocybin.....


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

lol

Will add pic soon of the shroom cuttings.

This container is for saltwater coral, discoma mushrooms, florida ricordia mushrooms, recordia yuma mushrooms etc

Might be useful for putting kenya tree's (not from africa) or leather cutting's in too.

Here's a old image of a recordia yuma shroom:










I cut 5 different yuma shrooms, 2 weeks ago, that were thrown in this "container" with small rock rubble at the bottom, then placed inside my salt water tank.

Inside the tank, it should attach in 3-6 weeks to the small rock rubble. 
From there, I can take the shroom cutting outside the tank.

Crazy glue gel the rock rubble and not the shroom, to a new larger surface of your choice. Place back into tank, with in 10 minutes of taking him out.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Been 3 weeks, still working, I now have 20 healed small cuttings, which have 50% gravel coverage on the bottom of their foot.

They also have 50% attachment.

Stems are forming with healthy looking skin, foot looks properly formed and healthy. 

Mouth's are tightly shut with no signs of the guts turning outward. 

In another 3 weeks, they should have 100% gravel coverage and full attachment to the gravel. 

My concern was detritus build up from the slowed flow due to blocking all the sides of the container, with the gutter guard it seems not to collect too much detritus. 

Just for safe measure, I lift the container every few days into the water column then gently shake/swirl/turn.

This got rid of the small amount of detritus that built up and insure that any potential rot from a single cutting, doesn't spread and infect the rest.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool do you have any pics of the cuttings.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Hopefully in a few days.

So far they're are more plumped/puffy, along with retaining there color better then my other attempts.

Here's an old image of my last attempt:










This image was takne a few day's after cutting them, not all pieces had a piece of mouth when I cut them, you can see them starting to form a new one on the sides of the shroom.

With this current container and it's gutter guard, you're limited to only cutting large shrooms into 4 or med into 2, due to the width of the guards mesh.

Here's a image:










Not mine, but it's what I'm attempting in the middle of my 29G cube.

within 6 weeks, I can add these 20 shrooms to my aquascape, If I do, I'll have 50 all together, wait 1/2 year and it should be fully cover, fingers crossed.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats neat is there a pic of your tank on the site I would love to see it.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for inquiring, not yet, but will set up thread.

A few images, from when I was putting the cube together.

pretty blurry, using a tripod now.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are some images of the cutting @ around the 3-4 weeks.

Mouths are forming on some and finished on others. tentacles, stem and foot are healed, shroom is starting to return to a circle shape, just a little reshaping and sizing needed to go.

They are some lively plantanimals, especially when you take them out of your tank and observe them closely, they will literally walk/move position and seem to open and close along with shift there bodies a lot.

Gravel is covered on 50%-75% of the foot and attached decently but not great. attached around 50%.

I can release some in the tank, because I have low-medium flow, others I'll leave for another 3 weeks.

I can leave in the tank because the gravel act like little anchors, weighing the cutting down. Others are too small, due to me cutting smaller shrooms into 4.

Some are ready to be pushed facing up, gently between a rock's that sit atop my gravel and the gravel. From there it will attach on it's own, no need for glue

If I leave for another 3 weeks, I can then glue it to any surface, with no worry of them blowing off.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Such a great DIY container. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

No problem, 

I would love to see someone drill like 10 *small* holes above the gravel line, this will allow for better flow, less detritus and easier cleaning.

weld on. air hose, and 1-3 bubbles a second.


----------

